# Loose Scale...?



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I just looked at Admiral Finns today, and what do I see? A loose scale. I don't see how he could've injured himself, as I've never had any issues with that before [aside from when he ripped his fins on the plastic plant, that I removed..] 

Is there anything to worry about? I'll keep watching him to see if anything else happens, but it just looks loose, it's not red or showing any sign of other injury. He seems perfectly happy, as he built a bubblenest while I was in class [again]. If there's anything I can do, and anyone out there knows, please tell me  [I read that a reason for a loose or lost scale could be dying of a fungal infection or that he's just old.. but I have no idea how old he really is..]


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They can shed scale or he may have just bumped himself on something, keep a close eye on it and I would make small daily water changes to reduces the pathogens/bacteria that naturally are in the tank waiting for an opening to get in and infect our fish.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, I suppose it's a good thing I have some extra conditioned water laying around after yesterday's water change. Like I said, for now he seems pretty happy, and there are no other signs of injury or any other loose scales, just one.


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

I just had Dusty in JFC for treatment of fin rot and I did a 100% water change last night.  Last night he wasn't missing any scales but today he is missing a few and one is loose. JFC is supposed to prevent secondary infections (at least it says it does). He like Admiral Finns is active as usual and eating well so I plan to keep an eye on this. He has lost this patch before do I treat or do another water change tomorrow. Maybe every other day 50% changes til this clears?


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmm, I wouldn't put any more medication in, just keep doing small water changes. Could it be because he rubbed up against something? Maybe the medication bothered him or something, I'm not sure. I used Jungle Fungus Clear [which is what I assume you used] once because I thought AF might've had a fungal infection, but he never lost any scales. :/


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Dusty went missing from the tank so I went looking for him and now I know why he is losing scales... Now I just need to figure out how to keep him from jumping up into the filter. Fortunately there is nothing in there but the filter media and the water as is it filters from the tank. I managed to get him to jump back out but he loosened a couple more scales. I'm wracking my brain now to think of a safe way to block that so he simply can't jump up there anymore. It's kind of a weird filter set up and would probably be better for non jumpers. In the mean time I will keep watch and expect that this is the problem and as of right now he isn't losing them due to illness.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh wow, I sure hope he stops soon!! What does the filter look like? If you have a picture, I might be able to help you figure out a rigging system to keep him from getting in there [a safe way]


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

The first picture is of the filter where he gets into and the second is the hood. I scanned them off the box to get the best images. Obviously there is enough room between the light guard and the outer filter edge to jump through. I need to figure out what to put in there that will not only not alllow him to get in there but also if he jumps I don't want him caught out of the water either so it kinda needs to slide him back into the water or stop him from getting up there at all. I did remove a little water so will see if that helps but if you think of anything please do let me know. Thanks for your help and I hope AF is doing good.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

That's the same filter I have. [I have the 2.5 Aqueon MiniBow] Admiral Finns isn't much of a jumper [unless bloodworms are involved] so I haven't had this problem..

The best thing I could think of is taping something like a cardboard wall to the side of the filter, to try to block him from getting up there. I'm not sure how great it would be for him to hit the cardboard, but it would be better than him getting in the filter! Maybe someone else has some other ideas- but for now that's about all I can think of.


----------



## BBgirl (Jun 17, 2009)

Dusty is in the same one. 2.5 gallon aqueon minibow.


----------

